# I3 530 + Geforce 9600gt?



## BadFreedom (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo.
Ich wollte fragen, wie mein altes System,
I3 530 sockel 1156
4 GB RAM DDR3
Geforce 9600 gt,
mit der heutigen Spiele Industrie abschließt?

Ich würde gerne: Nextcargame, Rust, BF4 spielen.
Ist das möglich?
Oder müsste ich nach rüsten?

ich spiele immer auf 1024x768
ohne AA/AF

MfG BF


----------



## Stueppi (29. Januar 2014)

Magst du Diashows? Das wird damit so ähnlich sein.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. Januar 2014)

Deine 9600GT müsste 512MB Vram haben oder? Wird knapp bei den neuen Spielen, besonders jetzt 2014.
Deine CPU könnte in Multiplayer Titeln mit vielen Spielern (Stichwort BF4) limitieren.
Der Ram sollte noch ausreichen.

Also NCG und Rust sollten halbwegs laufen, BF4 würde keinen Spaß machen denke ich mal.


----------



## pcfreak12 (29. Januar 2014)

Wieviel Budget ist denn vorhanden?

MfG


----------



## zicco93 (29. Januar 2014)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Magst du Diashows? Das wird damit so ähnlich sein.


 
Schonmal auf seine auflösung geguckt?

@Thread

eine neue Grafikkarte ala r9 270(x) + 2-4GB Ram würden dich aus dem Gröbsten rausholen. Auch für höhere Auflösungen.
Du könntest auch evtl. in der Bucht nach nem günstigen i5/i7 gucken, dann wärst du wieder ziemlich gut aufgestellt.


----------



## pcfreak12 (29. Januar 2014)

Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und 4GB entsprechend schnellen RAM

MfG


----------



## BadFreedom (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo. 
Erstmal vielen dank, für die vielen Antworten.
Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet.



> Deine 9600GT müsste 512MB Vram haben oder?


Ja richtig 



> Also NCG und Rust sollten halbwegs laufen


Super, genau die Spiele stehen auf meine Fav. Liste.
Mit welchen Setting, würde ich es spielen können?



> Wie viel Budget ist denn vorhanden?


Budget? Also das ist Ansichtssache.
Ich hab eine Familie zu ernähren und eine Wohnung zu führen, da bleibt leider kein Geld übrig für einen High End Rechner...
Aber im Monat, könnte so 120-150€ ausgeben, ohne Zahnschmerzen zu bekommen 



> Du könntest auch evtl. in der Bucht nach nem günstigen i5/i7 gucken


Lohnt sich das überhaupt für den veralteten Sockel 1156?
Oder lieber n Monat länger warten, und komplett Board und CPU wechseln?
Wie lange würde ich mit einen i7, der 1. Generation ruhe haben?
Oder muss ich nach n halben Jahr wieder aufrüsten?


Was haltet ihr davon?
taugt das was?
Kommt sowas für mich in Frage?

GraKa: 2048MB HIS Radeon HD 7850 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
CPU: AMD FX Series FX-6300 6x 3.50GHz So.AM3+ BOX - Hardware,
Mainboard:Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail


----------



## Stueppi (30. Januar 2014)

"Ich hab eine Familie zu ernähren und eine Wohnung zu führen, da bleibt leider kein Geld übrig für einen High End Rechner..."

Du bist doch nicht mit der erwartung gekommen ohne Geld ausgeben zu müssen ein flüssiges Spieleerlebnis zu bekommen, einen Satz so zu beginnen klingt nämlich nach sowas in der Art (irgentwie spießig). High end brauchst du auch nicht und bei 120-150€ im Monat wäre eine Auf- und Umrüstung nur step by step möglich, wenn sie denn sinnvoll sein soll.


So viel dazu und nu zum wichtigem.

Solltest du günstig an einen i7 der 1. Gen drankmmen, nimm ihn denn der ist immer noch schön schnell und ein wenig übertaktet kein Flaschenhals. Als nächstes solltest du eine Grafikkarte besorgen (oder als erstes, die Reihenfolge wäre hier noch egal). Eine HD 7850 wäre aber nicht so die erste Wahl, für ein wenig mehr bekommt man schon eine r9 270(x) die schneller ist. Und irgendwann, wenn du merkst es reicht nicht mehr kannst du mal drüber nachdenken dir neuen Arbeitsspeicher zu kaufen, im Idealfall genau den gleichen den du schon hast oder gleich 2x 4gb und austauschen.


Zu deinem Vorschlag für ganz neu.
Graka: 2048MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 270 Windforce 2X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
CPU: AMD FX Series FX-6300 6x 3.50GHz So.AM3+ BOX - Hardware,
MB: 48565 - ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel


----------



## BadFreedom (31. Januar 2014)

Hey.
Vielen dank für deine Antwort.
Die Gigabyte Radeon R9 270 Windforce 2X OC  sieht doch ganz nett aus ( Optisch und Technisch)
Reicht da weiterhin mein 420 Watt Netzteil, oder ist es klüger auch dass auf zu rüsten?
Ich denke, das ein I7er viel mehr an Strom verschlingt, als mein I3er....
Genauso wie die Grafikkarte.

Und eine kleine Frage BTW:
Warum wird im Gerätemanager und im Taskmanager, 4 Kerne angezeigt, anstatt 2?
Denn soviel ich weiß ist der I3er ein 2 Kerner?!
Und wenn es doch ein 4 Kerner ist, taktet er auch wirklich 4x 2.98 gz oder nur 4x 1.45?

MfG BF


----------



## Makalar (2. Februar 2014)

Bei dem i3 werden nur 4 Kerne angezeigt, weil er SMT hat, eigentlich ist er ein 2-Kerner


----------



## BadFreedom (5. Februar 2014)

Ok super.
Ein Arbeitspeicher ist defekt gegangen, habe aber trotzdem rust und Splintercell conviction
Bei Conviction ruckelt es ab und zu, bei sequenzen und starken explosionen.
Woran liegt das? Wird es besser wenn ich 4gb habe?

Rust läuft Problemlos


----------



## Sandercrab (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
Die CPU und/oder die Grafikkarte ist das Problem bei Explosionen (Explosionen werden von der CPU berechnet, daher eher die CPU). 
Von welcher Firma kommt denn das Netzteil? Wenn nichts oder LC Power drauf steht, ganz schnell weg damit!! Die haben keine/sehr, sehr wenige Schutz Schaltungen und werden somit zu Chinaböllern!! 
Gruß


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. Februar 2014)

BadFreedom schrieb:


> Ok super.
> Ein Arbeitspeicher ist defekt gegangen, habe aber trotzdem rust und Splintercell conviction
> Bei Conviction ruckelt es ab und zu, bei sequenzen und starken explosionen.
> Woran liegt das? Wird es besser wenn ich 4gb habe?
> ...


 
2GiB RAM sind absolutes Minimum und können durchaus bremsend wirken wenn der Ram überläuft; 4GiB würde ich dir in jedem Fall anraten.


Falls du eine neue Grafikkarte einbauen möchtest, würde ich dir bei deinem angegeben Budget (120-150€) entweder eine Radeon 260X oder eine 270 ohne X vorschlagen. Die 270 ist zwar deutlich schneller, liegt aber meist über deinem Budget von 150€; die 260X dagegen meist so gegen 100€ (1GiB Karten) -130€ (2GiB Karten) .


Offtopic, ich weiß, aber: Mich würde eigentlich echt mal interessieren wie sich dein Rechner gegen eine aktuelle APU schlagen würde


----------

